# Programmieraufgabe Zahlen einlesen



## JavaRookie21 (14. Nov 2010)

Hallo Leutz ich bins nochmal...
ich habe noch eine andere hausaufgabe in java programmierung bekommen nur ist es gerade mal die 3te woche das wir dieses fach bekommen haben:autsch: ich weiß keinen ansatz irgendwie
die aufgabe lautet:
Schreiben Sie ein Java Programm, das nacheinander eine beliebige natürliche Zahl einliest, die Zahl überprüft, ob sie durch 7 teilbar oder ob deren Quersumme gleich 7 ist. Zahlen, für die dies gilt, sind auf dem Bildschirm anzuzeigen. Das Ende der Eingabe soll durch die Eingabe eines Wertes, der außerhalb der zulässigen Werte liegt, signalisiert werden.

mein erstes problem ist um diese aufgabe anzugehen ich weiß nicht wie man mehrere zahlen hintereinander einliest dachte vllt an arrays in kombination mit dem scanner mein zweites problem ist wie bilde ich die quersumme einer zahl kein schimmer-.- dachte da an erkennung der einzelnen zahlen als char die man danach nur noch zusammen addieren muss...aber die zahl kein ja beliebig groß sein:rtfm:
hoffe ihr könnt mir helfen...
danke im voraus!


----------



## XHelp (14. Nov 2010)

Was hast du denn bis jetzt?
Tips:
- Array brauchst du nicht, da du nicht alle Zahlen speichern musst.
- Dafür brauchst du aber eine Schleife (do...while würde sich anbieten)
- Quersumme kannst du mit Hilfe von ganzzahliger Division 
	
	
	
	





```
/
```
 und Divisionsrest 
	
	
	
	





```
%
```
 berechnen


----------



## JavaRookie21 (14. Nov 2010)

ich hab jetzt soviel geschafft aber da funktioniert was an der berechnung nicht...er gibt mir nichts aus...


```
import java.util.Scanner;

class einlesen{
	public static void main(String [] args){
		Scanner in = new Scanner (System.in);
		int n, z, v;
		z=0;
		do{
			n = in.nextInt();
			v=n;
			while(n!=0){
				z=z+(n%10);
				n=n/10;
			}
			if((z/7)==0){
				System.out.println(v+" ");
			}
		}while(n>=0);
	}
}
```


----------



## XHelp (14. Nov 2010)

Du überprüfst ob die Quersumme kleiner als 7 ist, was nicht wirklich Sinn macht. Du musst prüfen ob die Zahl%7 den Rest 0 hat oder die Quersumme gleich 7 ist.
P.S. und benutze für den Code JAVA-Tags... so wie es in Rot auf der Seite steht.


----------



## bone2 (15. Nov 2010)

http://www.java-forum.org/allgemeine-java-themen/108613-queersumme-teilen.html

dein Kommilitone hats schon gemacht^^


----------

